# PRG leveling lift kit



## jamiemalujr (Jul 1, 2006)

Just finished installing front will do back this weekend. Here is the before








And here is the after







Took 3 friggin days to do.


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

Mind measuring the exact distance between the top of the tire to the top of the wheel well? Thanks a bunch. And looks like it was 3 days well spent, good job!


----------



## lf82me (Jul 31, 2006)

Are the front rum-rum(aluminum) spacers visible from the side of the truck when installed?
Say a Frontier owner had a truck red or blue and they sprung for a colored sulfuric acid
anodize to match the truck color, would it 'stand out' enough to matter? Along similar
lines, it would kind of bother me to place a raw aluminum spacer under there without
affording it some kind of protective finish from the harsh elements, regardless of it was
colored.


----------



## sandiegan05fronty (May 24, 2006)

That looks GREAT! I love my lift too!


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

those tires look mighty small in there now....

btw, I'm liking my PRG lift too


----------



## sandiegan05fronty (May 24, 2006)

mainerunr said:


> those tires look mighty small in there now....
> 
> btw, I'm liking my PRG lift too



I agree! Tires do look small!


----------



## jamiemalujr (Jul 1, 2006)

lol thank you


----------



## jamiemalujr (Jul 1, 2006)

actually you cant see the spacer


----------



## jamiemalujr (Jul 1, 2006)

thank your look awesome too. Question does your make a funny sound when going over speed bumps? i hear a noise on the driver side only when i go over speed like 5 mph is that normal? i have rechecked twice to make sure that everything is torque to spec.



sandiegan05fronty said:


> That looks GREAT! I love my lift too!


----------



## jamiemalujr (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks a lot 



Drychtnath said:


> Mind measuring the exact distance between the top of the tire to the top of the wheel well? Thanks a bunch. And looks like it was 3 days well spent, good job!


----------



## sandiegan05fronty (May 24, 2006)

jamiemalujr said:


> thank your look awesome too. Question does your make a funny sound when going over speed bumps? i hear a noise on the driver side only when i go over speed like 5 mph is that normal? i have rechecked twice to make sure that everything is torque to spec.



I haven't really noticed any funny sound, but then again I usually have the radio playing pretty loud, hehe:jump:


----------

